# How long does your juice last



## Pieter Geldenhuys (30/11/16)

I was wondering how long does your juice last
20ml?
60ml?

And I was told to mix 20ml juice with 140ml VG and 40ml PG to make it more but wont that dilute it and destroy the flavour?


----------



## RichJB (30/11/16)

Yes, I would imagine that diluting juice 9:1 with base would dilute the flavour somewhat. Are you sure the person who gave you that advice wasn't referring to flavour concentrates and not finished juice? 10% concentrate in a mix is a reasonable percentage.

I vape about 6ml per day so a 30ml bottle will last about five days. If you are vaping a lot of juice and want to save, I would recommend DIYing your own juice rather than diluting commercial juices.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wazrob (30/11/16)

Pieter Geldenhuys said:


> I was wondering how long does your juice last
> 20ml?
> 60ml?
> 
> And I was told to mix 20ml juice with 140ml VG and 40ml PG to make it more but wont that dilute it and destroy the flavour?



Around 20ml's a day for me, I dont think diluting juice like that would taste any good.


----------



## Anneries (30/11/16)

Pieter Geldenhuys said:


> I was wondering how long does your juice last



I will answer you question with a question: How long is a piece of string? haha.

It all depends. Some of my juices lasts longer, on my 12-18mg juice (tobaccos) 30ml will last a month, since I only vape it in the morning and at night. My "treat" juices will also last longer, but 30ml will last approximately two weeks.
ADV juices, 30ml will probably last about a three days to a week. 
SO, juice consumption will look like about 52,5 ml per week, 7,5ml a day. But I can scew this when I am testing flavours, I am currently at a bout half of the 100ml tester from my Brother (he gave it to me on Saturday) Testing it in different atty's on different mods. That is testing on top of my regular vaping.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Pieter Geldenhuys (30/11/16)

RichJB said:


> Yes, I would imagine that diluting juice 9:1 with base would dilute the flavour somewhat. Are you sure the person who gave you that advice wasn't referring to flavour concentrates and not finished juice? 10% concentrate in a mix is a reasonable percentage.
> 
> I vape about 6ml per day so a 30ml bottle will last about five days. If you are vaping a lot of juice and want to save, I would recommend DIYing your own juice rather than diluting commercial juices.


 

I double checked with the gent he works with me he does that with the twisp 20ml juices and the flavour is still pretty good but not to sure if he is legit with this


----------



## Anneries (30/11/16)

Pieter Geldenhuys said:


> I double checked with the gent he works with me he does that with the twisp 20ml juices and the flavour is still pretty good but not to sure if he is legit with this



What it will do, if you can trust my very quick calculations:
1- Adjust your VG/PG ratio from 50/50 - 75/25
2- Adjust your 18mg nic - 3.6mg 

I know the twisp flavours are pretty strong, but I am not sure if it will survive such a massive diluting.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Michaelsa (30/11/16)

In all my early years are gimbing juice, dilution is only usable up to 1:3, in a pinch.
Otherwise 1:2 is best. But in all honesty, ones pallet is like no other. 
You sir, I advise, shall need to do some experimenting. I recommend trying dilution in small quantities in order to find what ratio works for the juice in question.
Best of luck, mate.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (30/11/16)

Pieter Geldenhuys said:


> I double checked with the gent he works with me he does that with the twisp 20ml juices and the flavour is still pretty good but not to sure if he is legit with this



I tend to agree with @Michaelsa on this: juice can be diluted up to a point and still give decent flavour. I once diluted some VaporFi Peppermint juice and it still gave surprisingly discernible flavour even diluted at 2:1. It wasn't a great juice to start with but diluting certainly didn't kill it. However, the only two reasons I can fathom for diluting juice are:
1) To reduce the nic content, and/or
2) To make the juice last longer.

DIY accomplishes both of these goals with far greater precision and control than diluting will ever do. As a DIYer, I don't have to accept the 0, 3, 6, 9, 12, 18mg options offered in commercial juice. I can mix mine at 1.8mg or 4.5mg or 13.57mg or whatever I like and it will be bang on. In terms of saving, sure, you can stretch a juice by diluting at relatively low extra cost (just PG and VG). But why sacrifice any flavour strength at all when DIY only costs around 20% as much as commercial juice? DIY full strength juice is still a lot cheaper per ml than a diluted commercial juice.

Then you get the extra control too. I don't know Twisp's juices but let's say they make a Cherry Menthol where you would like the cherry a bit weaker and feel the menthol could be a little stronger. Those two flavours are welded together in a ratio in the commercial juice. No amount of diluting will weaken one while strengthening the other. With DIY, if I don't like the balance of flavours in a mix, I just change them. If I want to replace the cherry with a blueberry, I just do it. If I want more VG or more PG in the ratio, I just change it. I can make a 67.3VG/32.7PG juice if I choose, I don't have to accept 70/30 or 50/50. If you are going to start tinkering with commercial juices and adding VG and PG, might as well go the whole hog and mix from scratch imo. More precision, more control, more choice at less cost. It's a no-brainer for me.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## andro (30/11/16)

Since moved to dripper only i do around 30ml a day. In tanks i do 10 ml a day


----------



## Chukin'Vape (1/12/16)

20ml a day for me - #driplife

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sideshow (1/12/16)

30 ml = 5 days (combo of RDTA and Ceramic Sub Ohm Tank)


----------



## Silver (1/12/16)

Pieter Geldenhuys said:


> I was wondering how long does your juice last
> 20ml?
> 60ml?
> 
> And I was told to mix 20ml juice with 140ml VG and 40ml PG to make it more but wont that dilute it and destroy the flavour?



I do about 6ml per day - but mainly because most of my juices are 12-18mg - and either mouth to lung or restricted lung hit.

As for diluting, I agree with @Michaelsa above - it depends on the juice and your palate.

I dilute my Blackbird (strong flavoured tobacco juice) with 1 part Blackbird and 4 parts PG/VG/nic blend - and the flavour is still great on my Reo/RM2 (bottom fed dripper). Makes it last much much longer. But then again, this is a strong flavoured juice. You need to try it out and see.


----------



## Sideshow (1/12/16)

Silver said:


> I do about 6ml per day - but mainly because most of my juices are 12-18mg - and either mouth to lung or restricted lung hit.
> 
> As for diluting, I agree with @Michaelsa above - it depends on the juice and your palate.
> 
> I dilute my Blackbird (strong flavoured tobacco juice) with 1 part Blackbird and 4 parts PG/VG/nic blend - and the flavour is still great on my Reo/RM2 (bottom fed dripper). Makes it last much much longer. But then again, this is a strong flavoured juice. You need to try it out and see.



@Silver - Slightly off topic here, but I haven't tried anything higher than 6mg, and find the throat hit typically harsh...what wattage do you vape at for the 12mg-18mg range, is there a sweet-spot so to speak, or dependent largely on juice? Also, what got you into vaping high nic juices?

Just curious, feel free to tell me to bugger off, if needs be


----------



## Silver (1/12/16)

Sideshow said:


> @Silver - Slightly off topic here, but I haven't tried anything higher than 6mg, and find the throat hit typically harsh...what wattage do you vape at for the 12mg-18mg range, is there a sweet-spot so to speak, or dependent largely on juice? Also, what got you into vaping high nic juices?
> 
> Just curious, feel free to tell me to bugger off, if needs be



No worries @Sideshow

My 18mg tends to take place mainly on the Reos with the MTL RM2 topper. These are mechanical. So with my coils at around 0.5 to 0.8 ohms, it means the wattage is about 20-30 Watts. Usually 18mg in these.

On the restricted lung hit tanks (Subtank Mini and Lemo1) - its low power - around 15 Watts - simple 1.0 ohm coils usually. Usually 12-14mg in these. I find 18mg too high on these for lung hits.

I think its very unpleasant to vape these high nic juices on the higher powered gear that we see folks using today. For example a TFV8 Cloud Beast at say 100 Watts. I understand why most use 3mg for these types of devices.

There is no real sweet spot - but I think the higher nic juices are better suited to lower power and also mouth to lung type vaping.

What got me into it? I started off on 18mg with Twisp and a few other juices - back in Oct 2013. I have dropped a bit but not much. So I have been on this sort of level for quite a long time.

Why do I do it? I like the throat hit and I find if I vape 3mg and 6mg juices on my equipment, it feels like I am vaping "air". I do have some higher powered gear, but I actually prefer a more "toned down" vape at 18mg that punches the throat - than a massive cloud blowing session at 3mg.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Sideshow (1/12/16)

Silver said:


> No worries @Sideshow
> 
> My 18mg tends to take place mainly on the Reos with the MTL RM2 topper. These are mechanical. So with my coils at around 0.5 to 0.8 ohms, it means the wattage is about 20-30 Watts. Usually 18mg in these.
> 
> ...


Thanks gives me something to ponder on

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Anneries (1/12/16)

For me the 12-18mg juices are only tobaccos. And as @Silver said, it is for throat hit mainly. When I smoke (vape tobaccies) , I want to feel it. When I eat (vape deserts) I do not want to feel it, so have a couple of 0mgs and 3mgs.
12-18mg is below 30w. Depending on the flavor and time of day, 20 - 30w.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sideshow (1/12/16)

Anneries said:


> For me the 12-18mg juices are only tobaccos. And as @Silver said, it is for throat hit mainly. When I smoke (vape tobaccies) , I want to feel it. When I eat (vape deserts) I do not want to feel it, so have a couple of 0mgs and 3mgs.
> 12-18mg is below 30w. Depending on the flavor and time of day, 20 - 30w.


Thanks @Anneries, now you got my neurons firing; going to have to get me some high nic juice and test this out! 

I've also struggled to find a really good local tobacco flavor (honestly haven't looked very hard), closest I found to something that I could vape all day was the Opus Interlude. Anything else you could recommend?


----------



## Kalashnikov (1/12/16)

RichJB said:


> Yes, I would imagine that diluting juice 9:1 with base would dilute the flavour somewhat. Are you sure the person who gave you that advice wasn't referring to flavour concentrates and not finished juice? 10% concentrate in a mix is a reasonable percentage.
> 
> I vape about 6ml per day so a 30ml bottle will last about five days. If you are vaping a lot of juice and want to save, I would recommend DIYing your own juice rather than diluting commercial juices.


How do you do 6ml a day. Here i am vaping 6ml in 2 hours

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Anneries (1/12/16)

Sideshow said:


> Thanks @Anneries, now you got my neurons firing; going to have to get me some high nic juice and test this out!
> 
> I've also struggled to find a really good local tobacco flavor (honestly haven't looked very hard), closest I found to something that I could vape all day was the Opus Interlude. Anything else you could recommend?



Vapour Mountains VM4 is my treat tobacco in 6mg. I know some people might frown on this, but Liqua's RY4 or Turkish tobacco, currently in my Goblin V2, in 12mg is real nice tobaccos. (And Liqua is not a local juice, but hey its in the same price range)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (1/12/16)

Im really not sure. but i fill my serpent +_5 times a day. So somewhere in the 20s. I dont know how i would afford that if i was not diy'ing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sideshow (1/12/16)

Anneries said:


> Vapour Mountains VM4 is my treat tobacco in 6mg. I know some people might frown on this, but Liqua's RY4 or Turkish tobacco, currently in my Goblin V2, in 12mg is real nice tobaccos. (And Liqua is not a local juice, but hey its in the same price range)


Cheers, I've noted the brands, will do some homework! Thanks again.


----------



## RichJB (1/12/16)

Kalashnikov said:


> How do you do 6ml a day. Here i am vaping 6ml in 2 hours



It's the Oom Rob approach: single coils and 30W vaping ftw. Although I've been doing mostly dual-coil 45W dripping of late, so it may well have gone up a bit.


----------



## Pieter Geldenhuys (1/12/16)

Holy cow some of you guzzel e juice like my car guzzels petrol


----------



## Pieter Geldenhuys (1/12/16)

Off topic but what is your avg spend on e juice for a month


----------



## jprossouw (1/12/16)

Sideshow said:


> Cheers, I've noted the brands, will do some homework! Thanks again.


 you can also check out vapbucco, you can get it by vape cartel or vapers corner.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spyker (1/12/16)

Kalashnikov said:


> How do you do 6ml a day. Here i am vaping 6ml in 2 hours



That's what I want to know.. I guess it's people like me keeping the juice wizards in business!


----------



## BioHAZarD (1/12/16)

not long enough 

15-20ml per day


----------



## Lord Vetinari (1/12/16)

Silver said:


> No worries @Sideshow
> 
> My 18mg tends to take place mainly on the Reos with the MTL RM2 topper. These are mechanical. So with my coils at around 0.5 to 0.8 ohms, it means the wattage is about 20-30 Watts. Usually 18mg in these.
> 
> ...


Perfect in-between: Snappy to sharp menthols at 3mg. Needs very little power and satisfies perfectly because of the full sinus experience. Recent discovery for me and it has been a life changer. Gone from all day drips to a Petri at 30w.


----------

